
Ask HN: How do I learn how/what to invest? - gravy
I know nothing about investing or &quot;having my money make money&quot;. Where do I start?
======
shoo
[https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Getting_started](https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Getting_started)

Bernstein's "if you can" is a free ebook with an introduction to investing for
retirement for young people in the USA:
[http://efficientfrontier.com/ef/0adhoc/2books.htm](http://efficientfrontier.com/ef/0adhoc/2books.htm)

A Random Walk Down Wall Street -- Burton Gordon Malkiel

------
troydavis
[https://putanumonit.com/2017/02/10/get-rich-
slowly/](https://putanumonit.com/2017/02/10/get-rich-slowly/) is a reasonable
single-document starting point.

------
elamje
You might want to ignore the boring advice to put your money into an index
fund and never look at it. This is what Jack Bogle, Warren Buffett, and
several others recommend.

If you are itching to try stock picking do it. If you want to try options, do
it. If you want to try bonds, do it.

After all of those itches have been scratched, and assuming you aren’t an
accredited investor (200k+ income/yr or 1MM net worth), you’ll be happy to put
it into an index fund and watch compound interest work it’s magic.

------
ekr
Also a good resource is the ERE wiki (these are people that actually do this
for a living):
[https://wiki.earlyretirementextreme.com/w/index.php?title=In...](https://wiki.earlyretirementextreme.com/w/index.php?title=Investments)

------
fiftyacorn
Read Bogleheads, Intelligent Investor and Buffett's letters to share holders.
Then buy index trackers and try not to worry

------
povertyworld
I found Investments by Bodie, Kane, and Marcus to be helpful.

------
mooreds
Educate yourself. I like A Random Walk Down Wall Street, Are You A Stock Or A
Bond, and Your Money Or Your Life.

